# Inkjet waterslide decal paper



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Need some clear inkjet waterslide decal paper. There appears to be none available locally to Saskatoon. Where do you get yours? Whose is the best? Who is most affordable? Thanks in advance.

Regards,


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Model store/RC cars/airplanes, general hobby shop. Most of them will carry Testors brand (same as the model paint you bought in tiny jars when you were a kid painting up your cars/tanks/planes) waterslide decal paper. I forget exact measurements, but they are roughly half of an 8"x11" sheet of 'normal' paper.

I ***think*** that should work in an inkjet printer, though I am not 100% certain.

I'd phone these guys first, and if they don't carry, see if they can suggest who might. http://www.rchobbyworld.com/index.html


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Good call keto. They are only a couple blocks from where I work so I picked up a package on my lunch break today. Don't know why I didn't think of them. Thanks again.

Regards,


----------

